# FSN Houston



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

I have noticed that the Astros games this year are being shown on FSN Houston, instead of FSN Southwest. FSN Southwest has always been broken up into north and south territories, with Dallas teams showing in the north and Houston or San Antonio teams showing in the south. However, it was all just FSN Southwest. If there was a programming conflict because of territorial restrictions, one of the games was shown on the primary FSN Southwest channel (D* 643) and the other was shown on the alternate (D* 646).

I know that the Rockets and Astros were discussing leaving FSN and forming their own Houston-based RSN. The Rockets even left FSN for one season a couple of years ago, but came back. I wonder if this is a first step in splitting FSN Southwest into FSN Dallas, FSN Houston, and FSN San Antonio?


----------



## KCSportsFan (Apr 11, 2005)

I found this article on HoustonChronicle.com: http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3114551

It looks like FSN Houston split from FSN Southwest to make an FSN more focused on the Houston area opposed to the whole 5-state region covered by FSN Southwest. I wish FSN Midwest would do this with the Kansas City area, too.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

so which teams are on FSN Houston? The rockets and astros?

I asumme that even though technically it's a seperate network, the games are being shown on D* and E* alternate channels.

Much like Wisconsion and Minnesota are supossed to be seperate channels.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I think they should make channels for each City. Like FSN Houston just did. Like for Fox Sports Midwest. They could have FSN St. Louis for the Cardinals, FSN K.C. for the Royals. Same for FSN North. Instead have FSN Minneapolis for the Twins and FSN Milwaukee for the Brewers. Much Simpler and easier to identify with each cities team.


----------



## KCSportsFan (Apr 11, 2005)

Msguy said:


> I think they should make channels for each City. Like FSN Houston just did. Like for Fox Sports Midwest. They could have FSN St. Louis for the Cardinals, FSN K.C. for the Royals. Same for FSN North. Instead have FSN Minneapolis for the Twins and FSN Milwaukee for the Brewers. Much Simpler and easier to identify with each cities team.


This idea might work, but I just realized that Mizzou basketball games are on FSN Midwest and available in both KC and St. Louis (Columbia is almost exactly the same distance from Kansas City and St. Louis). Plus, we get (or used to get) Blues hockey games on FSN Midwest here in KC.

Ideas for solutions to this problem?


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

BFG said:


> so which teams are on FSN Houston? The rockets and astros?
> 
> I asumme that even though technically it's a seperate network, the games are being shown on D* and E* alternate channels.


The Rockets and Astros, plus some Houston area college teams, like Rice and UofH.

I can't speak for E*, but FSN Houston is being shown on D* channel 646, which is the normal alternate for 643 (FSN Southwest). 646 does not have continuous programming. It only comes on when one of these FSN Houston games is showing. My guess is that the cable customers in Houston get the normal FSN Southwest feed, except when a FSN Houston game is showing.


----------

